
Ask HN: What's the best email-based customer support system - cpr
We use a combination of Slack and email to track customer issues for our small software company, but it&#x27;s not working well.<p>We&#x27;re looking for something (which must be quite common) which would allow us to track issues in conjunction with the original emails and with Slack discussions. It&#x27;d be OK to replace the Slack discussions, but not the email threads. And we don&#x27;t use gmail, so solutions extending gmail wouldn&#x27;t help.<p>Surely, this must be a common need here on HN. Anyone have any recommendations?
======
moimael
Hi,

I haven't tested it but I stumbled accross this the other day and it seemed
interesting : [https://frontapp.com/for-customer-
support](https://frontapp.com/for-customer-support)

It does have slack integration and basically any text based medium
integration. Might be a good fit for you.

